# Meeting a German Shepherd



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

One of my best friends has a german shepherd same age as Bentley (little over a year) except obviously hes bigger, around 80-90 pounds of lean muscle Bentley weighs in at around 55-60 at the moment and is pretty lean as well.

ANYWHO, we both got them around the same time and we introduced them in the german sheperds house at around 3 months of age for the both of them. When they met, my V was a total baby, crying to get in my lap away from the german sheperd and wouldnt play with him. He is a very hyper dog as well and is definitely the alpha of his household (german shepherd) when he is allowed an inch he takes a mile. 

So since my V was pretty much cowering in my lap and growling at the german shepherd we left fairly soon after we got there. I was kind of upset because the owners are good friends of ours.

Now, my V has been properly socialized since and goes to the dog parks without any issues. If anything, he stays more to himself and chases lizards and squirrels vs playing with the other dogs but he does occasionally when his favorite friends are at the park.

My question is, we are moving into a new house with a huge backyard and I would like to ideally like to try to get them together for a playdate. Is this a bad idea? I guess theres no real way to tell until its happened, but I would like some opinions. Both of them are older, more sure of themselves as they are adults now but my V is definitely the beta in my eyes if hes compared to the german shepherd. I guess im just wondering if anyone thinks this is a bad idea. Its hard for me to distinguish since they met when they were both so young and both were new to our families. It would also be in my V's new territory so maybe this time he would have the upper hand vs going to the german shepherds house like the first time.

Thoughts?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I would start off with on-lead walks together on neutral ground.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

einspänner said:


> I would start off with on-lead walks together on neutral ground.


ditto, neutral ground


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree but think many walks on neutral ground and watch for how they react as far as hierarchy.

If the two dogs are equal or if your dog is lower in stature, than I wouldn't bring the GSP over. Too much stress for your dog on his turf to defend unless you really know dog signals.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/12/history-and-misconceptions-of-dominance.html

RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

There are a couple of red flags I read, may need to be addressed before tossing the dogs together in the mix 

First how well does your dog communicate? How well does it understand what the other dog is signaling? The Shepherd has a very primal and well defined communication system. Many modern dogs have forgotten, don't need, or were not taught properly. This is the main problem. 


The GSD is a herding dog whereas the V is not. 
They play different, also. They may understand each other, I would not insist on it, though. 

If the V is insecure or afraid, it is wise to listen to the dog. Taking them for walks with the owners in between the dogs is an option worth considering... However, that doesn't mean the dogs communicate and actually understand each other. If they communicate and understand each other, you can feel safe and let them loose right off the bat. 

Some say Shepherds can be unpredictable, possibly, but most likely, the other dog misunderstands or doesn't know the signals the ear position conveys. 

When a Shepherd is about to bite, the ears will be flat, horizontal to the ground, pointing backwards. 
By contrast, when acknowledging the pack leader, ears will assume a downward and backward position. 

All this is read and understood by most dogs but especially with Shepherds it is important, dogs (in this case the vizsla) understands and presents a head lowered somewhat, and lower, backward ear position! Doesn't mean the tail has to be in between the legs, though if it is, I would remove the dog. 

What I prefer to do, is first carry the scent of my dog to the Shepherd. I go and meet the dog, first. 
If it all goes well and the Shepherd acts friendly and in no way weary, ears good, tail friendly, etc.... I then let them meet, otherwise we move on. 
This goes the other way around as well 

Best wishes.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

That's a fastball right down the plate real information and not a fog Blog Bore me paster in sight  ;D :

Data the Man who can 

and trust me AA ball I did not ask'

I batted number 4 the cleaner and made the lights go out like match sticks some fun

http://youtu.be/1QP-SIW6iKY


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Yep, miscommunication and dominance theories, surefire way to get bitten. 
Even if the shepherd bites it may not be intentional. If it wants to bite it will bite hard. 

I've had my dog's head in the mouth of a Shepherd little like a rag doll, just play. Then they wondered together, shepherd style side by side looking for rabbits, ;D

Then my dog came around humped both the Shepherd and his owner's leg.... Owned! ;D , thanks to proper communication. 

I feel lucky :-* but would not try it willy nilly, that was 1 out of 10. Many Shepherds we meet, have faulty owners and need to take that into account, also.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Cool Metallica Video!!! can you swing your hair around like that and still walk straight and play the Guitar??
8)


----------



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh wise datacan...teach me your knowledgable ways! 

no but really, thanks everyone! I think I will start off with walks together a few times..

Then eventually introduce to the backyard keeping a close eye. 

Our family friends of the german sheperd have a complex relationship (in my eyes) with their shepherd. My girlfriend (the dog "mom") is definitely beta when its just her and the shepherd, but when my girlfriend's boyfriend is there (dog "dad") the german shepherd is on his best behavior and TOTALLY repsects him. May even be a little bit of fear in there but I doubt it as he has never bitten or shown signs of fear biting to the dad. He submits when the dad comes home (he goes on long distance work trips for weeks at a time) once he returns the shepherd comes to greet him with his head bowed and submits completely until the "dad" pets him. 

Ive never seen it before to that extent. And no he is not abusive towards the shepherd. So i think best scenerio would be to have the alpha aka the "dad" there to control his shepherd as I do not think the dog "mom" would be able to intervene should something happen.

Will keep updated!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hey, best wishes. 
I was only trying to help. 

Sorry if I offended you and the other. 
These dogs are misunderstood (like you pointed out beta - alpha makes no sense to me). 

Julius


----------



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh no! 

I was trying to be funny but apparently failed miserably ;D

No offense taken datacan!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

;D 

I'm sitting in a seminar and it is just plain boring 

Shepherds Vs Vizsla is more fun. 

To me it matters little if the Shepherd behaves well or misses a call or two around the owners. 

The dynamics of the pack changes based on signals they exchange, at least at the beginning. 
Both dogs are socialized well... and anything that keeps them away from dog parks is best (IMO, dog parks are not ideal).


----------

